# Small Batch Roasting



## jt196 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey folks - looking to buy a mixed 1kg batch of 6-10 coffees from Small Batch Roasting. Any recommendations of stuff you've had from them? What about buying strategies? They've taken their forum down so it's a little hard to gauge the quality of their coffees. I've also got from Compass in the past, but SBR works out a bit more affordable per kg on the non-offer stuff.

We normally drink espresso in the morning and pourover in the afternoon - classic nut/chocolate profile for espresso, then whatever for pourover. African, Asian, Indian all great. I've enjoyed Malabar from them, as well as El Salvador and Brazil. The Guatemalan we took last time was a little tart for espresso.

Thanks!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Most SBR coffees are SCA graded. Click the thumbnails for more info on each coffee.

That should give some guide to the quality.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

It depends on what flavours you like. I have bought about 15 varieties from them, no quality issues. Good thing about the site is you can type what you want in terms of flavour (Maple, caramel etc) and it will find the coffees for you. I can help a bit when you let me know what your taste and budget is.


----------



## jt196 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks. @Mpbradford budget - probably lower end, between £6-8 per kg. Regarding profiles -

Espresso: something smooth, easy drinking, low acidity. I normally roast about 2-2.5mins after FC. Low acidity South Americans tend to go down well - I've had good coffee from Brazil, El Salvador, Guatemala. Not been so hot on the Colombian stuff in espresso.

Pourover: tbh I don't think I'll suffer too much having to choose here. Will pick a couple of Africans and a few Asians - I like a bit of fruit from the Africans, and the spice/funk of the Asian coffees.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/10kg-tanzania-aa-majinja-estate
https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/10kg-brazil-ipanema-gourmet-pulped-natural
https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/el-salvador-santa-ana-finca-serbia-shg-per-kg

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-gr2

Ipanema/majinja - fruit and nut

ipanema/Finca - chocolate

Ipanema/Yirgacheffe - chocolate with fruity zing.

These beans are great value for money and in combos above are good for smooth espresso. You can play with ratios and strengthen the highlight flavour or balance the smoothness with more Ipanema. Don't forget to rest for 5-7 days.

All in your budget. Other suggestion is to use the chat function and ask away - SBR very helpful for beginners (I benefited from their advice)


----------



## jt196 (Jan 4, 2012)

@Mpbradford thanks for this! Only one of these (Yrga) I picked up last time so will definitely have a go. TBH we mostly end up using single varieties for espresso but yeah reckon it's time to play around with a bit of blending.

Incidentally - any tips on roasting the Yrga? I've a feeling I may have gone to far past first crack on the second roast as it turned out to have much less fruit character than the first roast. None of the classic blueberry on either of them but I've a feeling that may only exist in some beans.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

For gene 101 and assuming 235v plus on my machine.

250g in.

6 mins at 150 degsC

set to 236 degsC - ramp until FC @ approx 14.5 mins.

turn down to 220 at 15.5 mins until desired development. For light I do 1.5 mins, but normally 2.5 mins.

18 mins total cycle time with 217g out for the 6/15.5/18 cycle. I aim for 13% weight loss and a nice medium colour.

i can only taste a hint of blueberry in Chemex, but I don't have a SCA flavour wheel in my mouth😀. Others may be able to taste better than me, but I like the coffee😉


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to buy from Small Batch all the time - but I fear they have lost their way somewhat - they are slow to update their website, are carrying a lot of old stock which they still charge has a hefty price tag for. Generally their prices really jumped when they went to the 1kg make our own hessian bags model..


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Where do you buy now @Beeroclock? Green bean sourcing at the right price, is the hardest bit about roasting!!!


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

To be honest - I think the thing to do is find a group of local roasters and buy together in bulk. 
I'm fortunate enough to be part of a group (though not local) that does just that. I might add this relies on the extreme goodwill of a particular member - you know who you are and I thank you 🙏

I have also sourced my own 30kg bag of Brazil Natural from Cal's Coffee - which is excellent and split with another forum member.

Perhaps ask some of the roasters on here if they'd be up for selling you some. Bottom line is if you can only buy a few kilo's at a time it will end up being costly.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

I think the key to this thread is retail purchase, because I need reliable supply. I like the idea of group buying, but don't fancy the extra effort and likely compromises on what I would want to buy. Any other ideas for retail green bean suppliers? So far I can't find a better source than SBR for 1-5kg lots at reasonable prices.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/collections/green-coffee

Not to bad if you buy online and in sufficient quantities to get 'free' postage. I used them in the past, and was quite happy.

As others have indicated, you can not expect to get trade prices on retail quantities.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes @Batian that is where I started, but typically £1-2/kg more expensive than SBR for smaller quantities. Have some good coffee though and good service.

Anyone bought off the people on eBay doing 24kg mixed for ~£135?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Mpbradford said:


> Anyone bought off the people on eBay doing 24kg mixed for ~£135?


 Is it this ? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Green-coffee-Beans-24kgs-130-12-different-countries-estates-of-2kg-Free-P-P/264754538563?hash=item3da499a843:g:KqYAAOSwHiBe2nNh

All I can say is there is a slight whiff of bovine excrement. I think that this picture is not showing their warehouse with 'thousands of bags' as stated in some of their other listings.

I could say this is my warehouse....Spot the differences!

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, that's the one. Price is good, marketing a bit iffy. Risk is high.


----------

